# Shazam! the mighty tupperdor



## bopmachine (Aug 9, 2010)

I've posted a teaser picture or two, but here in details is Shazam, my mighty tupperdor. Its where the majority of my havana puros are doing time until I get my new WaxingMoon Humidor. Its fairly big, measuring 75cm x 44cm x 23 cm.

Before the cigar spa i used beads and oust fans exclusively, and it held RH perfectly. The cigar spa is just in there as backup and hardly ever turns on. I only have it because i got it as part of a fleabay purchase for my NC humi. That being said it does work pretty well from what i can tell.

*You can see in this photo I removed some box lids and hot glued them facing out so you can see the graphics
*









And there you have it!

*Here is a top view with the lid on. The big analog hygrometer is a real human hair hygrometer and is both fast and very very accurate bettween 50 RH and about 87 RH. I've tested it with boveda packs and its always right on.*










*Here is Shazam with the top off. My dont those Bolivars look yummy. I've put draught excluder around the top to keep the seal tight.*










*Here is detail on one side of Shazam so you can get an idea of whats in there.*










*And another side view.*


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Very good looking tupperdor! 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Looking "Flash!" Jose. LMAO. You've already heard my thoughts. I'd do an "Eggy" if you let me anywhere near that fine collection. :clap2:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice job and one thing you understand now is that a Tupperador is just as good at keeping cigars in a proper environment than some of the more costly humidors...they are a great alternative for those who can't afford the nicer wood humidors.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Very nice Jose. Made my mouth water!


----------



## Krioni (Oct 29, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## Troller98 (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice setup there.


----------



## rover3013 (Nov 17, 2010)

Very nice, lots of tasty looking smokes. Cant imagine why, but it makes my mouth water. :der:


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

I've been thinking of doing this or coolerador in stead of buying another humidor (til I get a bigger house). Are the fans in there battery powered and where did you get them?


----------



## bopmachine (Aug 9, 2010)

They are battery powered - they are Oust fans. I dont think they are that readily available anymore but you can find them on ebay.


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

bopmachine said:


> They are battery powered - they are Oust fans. I dont think they are that readily available anymore but you can find them on ebay.


 Thanks for the info. I read something of oust fans in another thread recently I think also


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice CCs! Looking forward to seeing your Waxing Moon Humi! I'm in the same situation...got my smokes in a cooler waiting patiently for my WM...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice setup brother! Looking forward to seeing the custom WM humi!


----------



## Frankie Lande (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh My...that tupperdore never saw it coming. PIMPED SupaHero Cubanstyle.
Nycee.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Looks good to me Jose! If Shazam ever quits & you need someone else to sit in there & guard your sticks, I'll take the job. :tongue1:


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

:spy: good he's gone to the market. :spy:

bestest tupperdor I've seen. Lucky dog you. All those great sticks. :thumb:


----------



## logos (Jul 27, 2010)

MATADOR said:


> Nice CCs! Looking forward to seeing your Waxing Moon Humi! I'm in the same situation...got my smokes in a cooler waiting patiently for my WM...


I am in the same boat.

I just ordered my WM hum this week and have my sticks in a smaller piece of tupperware.

What type of WM did y'all order?


----------

